# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pseudocheilinus hexataenia

## Julio Macieira

_Pseudocheilinus hexataenia_

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Estou a pensar em introduzir este peixe no meu reef de 100 litros mas antes gostava de ouvir a opinião de quem tem experiencia com este peixe. O que acham?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

O peixe em causa é pacifico para o aquário, mas em minha opinião deve ser o ultimo a ser introduzido.

Quando ambientado ao aquário fica territorialista e com muita dificuldade entra outro peixe. Tenho um, e é o pior peixe que podia ter introduzido.

Só acrescento mesmo uma grande vantagem. É que não entra mais nenhum peixe (ou dificilmente) ...e isso é bom  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Júlio,

Muito boa dica essa!Hoje quase fazia asneira :yb624:   vou ter a tua experiencia em conta :Pracima:  

Ele cresce muito?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Júlio,
> 
> Muito boa dica essa!Hoje quase fazia asneira  vou ter a tua experiencia em conta 
> 
> Ele cresce muito?


Não. Tirado o pormenor descrito em cima, não tenho nada a apontar-lhe.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Obrigado Julio!

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, eu tb tenho um e é um excelente peixe, activo e bonito, como sabes o meu sistema tb é peq (70x70x60), so muito de vez em quando se mete com o H. crysus, mas nada d grave. Quanto a ser territorial e o ultimo a entrar concordo, muito mais num aquario pequeno. Apesar do no meu ja ter entrado depois 3 donzelas e nada se passou.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Então Hugo como estás?Vê lá se apareces pra falarmos um bocado. Tens de me mostrar esse aquario...
Quem diria que um peixinho tão pequenito...ruim :yb620:  

Vou analisar melhor o caso

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------

